# aria fritta



## Maria_del_Valle

Cachondeo aparte... ¿se fríe el aire? 
"-Gli studenti sono venuti e hanno fatto bene, hanno smosso le acque, ma ora dobbiamo decidere noi quello che ci conviene. I discorsi che facevano sul palco sono *aria fritta*"

¿Devo buscar un modo coloquial español para esto, por ejemplo: "papel mojado" "las palabras se las lleva el viento"?
Gracias.


----------



## gatogab

*Aria fritta = d*iscorsi vuoti.
Non c'è il pesce ne le patatine di fritto. Solo aria fritta.
Come dirlo in spagnolo, non lo so.


----------



## Dafne83

yo dirìa 
"si lo que han dicho sn solo palabras al viento"


----------



## Neuromante

A mi lo de "papeles mojados" me parece perfecto.


----------



## maxpower76

¿Qué tal "palabras al viento"?


----------



## Larroja

Yo no se qué significa "papeles mojados", pero si lo utilizais para referiros a algo que no tiene consistencia, y que sin embargo algunos pretenden freir, como en el caso de nuestra especialidad nacional, "aria fritta", pues sí, usaría "papeles mojados". Porque "palabras al viento" suena demasiado poético con respecto al aire frito, y tiene su correspondente en el italiano "parole al vento".


----------



## chlapec

Propongo "*chorradas*"


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Propongo "*chorradas*"



¿Pero "chorradas" no saría como decir "cagadas" (stronzate, cazzate) o algo por el estilo"? Porque si es así, no va bien... El aire frito es algo diferente: es cuando hablas como para abanicar la lengua (traducción de la expresión italiana: "fare aria alla lingua"), no porque realmente estés comunicando algo: dices un montón de cosas sin decir nada, porque no pasas del decir al hacer. De los políticos, por ejemplo, muy a menudo se dice que hacen "aria fritta". 
Ojo, es una expresión coloquial y colorida cuyo significado es "discorsi vuoti, inconcludenti", o, citando una canción de Mina, "parole, soltanto parole".


----------



## chlapec

Vale, quizás chorradas es muy fuerte, pero es lo que aquí normalmente dicen los políticos. Quizás podríamos decir: "sus discursos no eran más que/eran sólo blablablá"


----------



## mafalda317

y no puedes decir "palabras vacías"? o "habladuría sin sentido"


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

chlapec said:


> Vale, quizás chorradas es muy fuerte, pero es lo que aquí normalmente dicen los políticos. Quizás podríamos decir: "sus discursos no eran más que/eran sólo blablablá"


No te equivoques, que una cosa es que nosotros digamos que los políticos sólo dicen chorradas y otra que oigamos decir al presidente algo como "al final sólo decimos chorradas" . Yo creo a vista de vuestras opiniones que, lo más acertado para el cariz que tiene mi lectura en global, es usar el término "son palabras que se lleva el viento" o bien "papeles mojados" que es un modo de decir que no sirven para nada.
Gracias.


----------



## pattyfashiion

?qué tal "palabrerìa/verborrea"?


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

pattyfashiion said:


> ?qué tal "palabrerìa/verborrea"?


 ¿Verborrea no es hablar _como una cotorra_?, palabrería me viene también bien. Gracias.


----------



## pattyfashiion

Sì disculpa por verborrea...tiene otro significado...


----------

